# Having trouble exposing screens with velum



## salgado6 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello, I am having issues exposing screens with vellum on my RXP exposure unit from Ryonet. I use Ulano Orange and have tried exposing for 45 seconds up to 1 minute 30 seconds. When I wash out its very hard to get it washed out but the image is visible. Any help would be apreciated!


----------



## mikesorr (Apr 28, 2009)

Way too short a time , start at 7 minutes and work your way up. 
Did you double coat the screens with the last stroke being on the front side and when you put the screen in the dryer make sure it is with the front side up (print side)


----------



## robo029 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep way to short a time under the light


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Vellum isn't a great positive, the black isn't as dense as other masks and the background density is quite high. This leaves you a fairly narrow operating window.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t106506.html


----------

